# my Uras R33



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi folks,

I bought a black R33GTS-T last year around October, before that I had 2 white ones, really like black though so I planned to start a project with it, here are the pictures.







































































































































weet vandaag pas dat er een blitz uitlaat onder zit


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

rb25det



























































































to be continued ................


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Now that's what I call keeping yourself busy!

What kind of resin are you using on carbon parts?

Lovely looking car, and nice to see all the progress in pictures.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn! thats awesome, i love how you did your own stuff with the frp  really cool, and such a funny thing using the expanding foam to make a reverse mold simple and yet, it never came to my head  totally cool!


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Vips said:


> Now that's what I call keeping yourself busy!
> 
> What kind of resin are you using on carbon parts?
> 
> Lovely looking car, and nice to see all the progress in pictures.


thnx mate, I use epoxy hars, it's a 2 component liquid that you mix it 100-60, works great.


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Rain said:


> Damn! thats awesome, i love how you did your own stuff with the frp  really cool, and such a funny thing using the expanding foam to make a reverse mold simple and yet, it never came to my head  totally cool!


thnx mate, I am sure no one else has this grill


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

That's great stuff mate. Love seeing custom DIY work!


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Vips said:


> That's great stuff mate. Love seeing custom DIY work!


 thnx


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job Mate! Car looks Good!! Where in Holland are you based?


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

redsunracing said:


> Great Job Mate! Car looks Good!! Where in Holland are you based?


 my city is Hoogeveen, it's near TT circuit Assen.


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Lots of my family live in Utrech.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice progress, and loving the custom fabrication


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

redsunracing said:


> Lots of my family live in Utrech.


it's 1 hour driving from my location


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry guys been quite busy lately, here some update pictures:























































to be continued .......


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow! What a transformation


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG!!!  
Is this the same car??
Thats sick.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

it was the same car


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

to be continued .........


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That's fantastic work,man that ride really transformed into a sick whip


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice... and these wheels fits the car perfect


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic Mate!!! great job well done!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

looks a lot better now!


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

thnx alot guys, hope to see some of you this summer in UK


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

wow, that is an awesome transformations. incredible. Looks very good and especially the update from january -> march is a killer=)


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Can you explain in a bit more detail how you covered the parts you made in carbon?


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

David said:


> Can you explain in a bit more detail how you covered the parts you made in carbon?


i bought epoxy hars from ebay germany and carbon fibre to make it.


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

click below for more pictures

samr33uras/JAF2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Wedding Day of my friend Dennis en Sabrina










voor meer foto's click hier onder :

samr33uras/JAF2008/Dennis en Sabrina Trouwdag - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

very good lookin GTS-T...good job m8 

I imported one gts-t with same kit as yours..and carbon boot

http://a324.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/91/l_333a101e239e4a6d5c606082f1de7d73.jpg
http://a342.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/64/l_5125726bfccc8485d3ee985a1073413d.jpg

good looking but not as good lookin as your


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

Dohc said:


> very good lookin GTS-T...good job m8
> 
> I imported one gts-t with same kit as yours..and carbon boot
> 
> ...


yeah looks quite same lol
I like the boot, if i have this boot i will put a 3d carbon fiber wing on it


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

wow man great job car looks great 

love the custom carbon, looks so real!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mashamoto (Mar 17, 2007)

xxl225 said:


> wow man great job car looks great
> 
> love the custom carbon, looks so real!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks mate


----------

